# {LF} Roleplay Partner With Fantasy Elements



## Kaiser Wolves (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey there! 

Its been awhile since I have been able to do a good role play with someone, and I am wondering if there would be anyone out there who would be interested in doing some long term and hopefully with a fantasy theme to it! 
I have my own characters (Both Male and Female) that I would love to mix with yours and hopefully share worlds if you are interested. Whether it is furry or otherwise! 
 (Fanfic stuff I am fine with too as long as I know the original property in question!)

I like to think of myself as someone who gives very detailed responses and takes time with every engagement. I also know that things need to move on in the story, so I don't go nuts with the finest details for everything and hold up the entire plot when it is needless.

I am open to NSFW/R18 stuff as well! As long as there is some build up in the context and as long as we are close in age. (I am 23)

I can do this over Discord or in PMs! 

Can't wait to roleplay with ya!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

Kaiser Wolves said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Its been awhile since I have been able to do a good role play with someone, and I am wondering if there would be anyone out there who would be interested in doing some long term and hopefully with a fantasy theme to it!
> I have my own characters (Both Male and Female) that I would love to mix with yours and hopefully share worlds if you are interested. Whether it is furry or otherwise!
> ...



I'm interested.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Mar 17, 2021)

Kaiser Wolves said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Its been awhile since I have been able to do a good role play with someone, and I am wondering if there would be anyone out there who would be interested in doing some long term and hopefully with a fantasy theme to it!
> I have my own characters (Both Male and Female) that I would love to mix with yours and hopefully share worlds if you are interested. Whether it is furry or otherwise!
> ...


Im interested, (im 20) we can chat over discord!


----------



## Cataegus (Mar 20, 2021)

Kaiser Wolves said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Its been awhile since I have been able to do a good role play with someone, and I am wondering if there would be anyone out there who would be interested in doing some long term and hopefully with a fantasy theme to it!
> I have my own characters (Both Male and Female) that I would love to mix with yours and hopefully share worlds if you are interested. Whether it is furry or otherwise!
> ...


Hi! My favorite genre is fantasy, and I have a lot of OCs as I'm a creative writer! I'd love to share original story stuff with you if you'd like to DM me! (I'm also open to NSFW, I'm about 21!)


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2021)

I’m in I’m 22


----------



## Mambi (Apr 9, 2021)

Kaiser Wolves said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Its been awhile since I have been able to do a good role play with someone, and I am wondering if there would be anyone out there who would be interested in doing some long term and hopefully with a fantasy theme to it!
> I have my own characters (Both Male and Female) that I would love to mix with yours and hopefully share worlds if you are interested. Whether it is furry or otherwise!
> ...



I would love to! I am good with description and world building, and Mambi fits in anywhere. I don't have discord but PM is fine...feel free to hit me up and we can talk scenarios! I am also adult BTW so no issue with NSFW but either way is fine by me as fun is fun! <_giggles>_ 

If you want a sample of my style, read on...https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/party-at-mambis-realm-all-are-invited.1672438/

Hope to hear from ya! _<with glowing eyes, the cat opens a shimmering rift in the air and with a laugh, dives into it disappearing...>_


----------



## AstroRey (Apr 14, 2021)

Helloo! Im 24 yo and Ive been loking for a fantasy roleplay as well 
I prefer Discord, if that is ok. AstroRey#2535
I am semi- lit (5+ lines including actions and speech), I mostly use third person, and I have all kinds of chars! Male, female, non- binary, etc.
NSFW is ok with me, but as you said, I also like when it slowly builds up to that. So yeah, hi


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2021)

I have discord too I’m lit I try to 5 sentences  discord is Universe#9288


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (May 13, 2021)

Hiii!! So sorry on the delay on response! Is it still okay to DM you if you are interested still?


Astro-sArtShop said:


> Helloo! Im 24 yo and Ive been loking for a fantasy roleplay as well
> I prefer Discord, if that is ok. AstroRey#2535
> I am semi- lit (5+ lines including actions and speech), I mostly use third person, and I have all kinds of chars! Male, female, non- binary, etc.
> NSFW is ok with me, but as you said, I also like when it slowly builds up to that. So yeah, hi


----------



## Doom11 (May 15, 2021)

I'd maybe be interested in doing something. Drop me a DM when you get chance.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (May 17, 2021)

Kaiser Wolves said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Its been awhile since I have been able to do a good role play with someone, and I am wondering if there would be anyone out there who would be interested in doing some long term and hopefully with a fantasy theme to it!
> I have my own characters (Both Male and Female) that I would love to mix with yours and hopefully share worlds if you are interested. Whether it is furry or otherwise!
> ...


Heyo! I'd love to rp with you! SFW for sure. I'm not online here very often but I'm online on Discord more often! My replies will probably be slow sometimes though.


----------

